
Pytest assert magic - variedthoughts
http://pythontesting.net/podcast/pytest-assert-magic/
======
variedthoughts
This is a podcast episode.

How pytest, unittest, and nose deal with assertions.

The job of the test framework to tell developers how and why their tests
failed is a difficult job.

In this episode I talk about assert helper functions and the 3 methods pytest
uses to get around having users need to use assert helper functions.

